# What we think,do,watch can kill you.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

So we are living in hard times, everybody; rich people too by the way and they worried more about their money that the normal guy, politics hell ,everything is related to politics what we eat and wipe out butt with is nothing but politics television, movies, gas, drugs (legal and not so legal) maybe that is why we are so glum, stress out, angry, tending to blame everybody else on our issues ,we even fight about the food we are about to eat and is sad. Let`s everybody slow down pull out the hamburger helper, instant dry potatoes, can of pork and beans, light up the oil lantern and think of the old west and a John Wayne movie and let’s turn the TV off and pickup a book or go out and chop some wood or look for bury treasure in the woods somewhere or more enjoyable open a recipe book and make something that you normally don`t make, like I did today.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Lots of issues of what you speak start due in part to how we are communicating with right now.
Never has there been such instantaneous news (good and bad) or such a pessimistic view of the world we live in. Not sure why that is, but it could in part be due to the people we communicate with or CHOOSE to deal with lead us in that direction. There are plenty of people I know that don't see the world in such a bleak fashion. However neither did those who went thru Katrina. 

Hope you enjoyed going back to the oil lantern times. How did it go?


----------

